# Post Spay Pics



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Chloe came home at suppertime and is doing quite well so far  She ate a couple of times and went to the bathroom too. She is really tired, of course. She didn't come home with any painkillers but the one they gave her at the clinic is supposed to last until tomorrow sometime. Hopefully she will feel much better by then. I think an ear tattoo, two teeth removed, and a spay is more than enough for a day.










Here is a picture of her tummy. We have to leave the bandage on until it falls off itself,whenever that may be. The cut isn't big at all...just over an inch, I would say. 










The E collar is both very sad to look at and quite entertaining at the same time, haha. They said it could take her up to 48 hours to adapt to it. She will bump into something and then just stand there. She hasn't quite figured out that she needs to back up to get out of the situation. She definately is not happy with the cone and has tried to get it off quite a few times. Anyway, so far, so good....Thanks everyone for your support :hug:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad she is ok. Yes I agree completely about the collar. Dylan would just stand there looking miserable and confused! The worst was when he went outside to wee or poo, because he sniffs the ground first, and couldn't get his nose to the ground with the collar on. He just couldn't work out what to do.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww poor dear. Glad to hear she's doing well other than the collar though. Rufus is on his way to get neutered now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh I am so glad she is doing well!!
look at her, poor babe, she does look quite good tho. 
has anyone heard of the comfy cone?? I have read good things online.

http://www.petco.com/product/108491...Dog_1-_-All Four Paws Black Comfy Cone-108491


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, bless her. It's a lovely neat and small wound, though, isn't it? They did a good job. 

I've not heard of the comfy cone before, but it still looks like it would drive Rosie wild. Can't you just put an old t-shirt or a baby vest on them?

Good luck Rufus!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh thinking about rufus!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I've not heard of the comfy cone before, but it still looks like it would drive Rosie wild. Can't you just put an old t-shirt or a baby vest on them?


Flo had one of these so a cone wasn't necessary http://www.medicalpetshirts.com/pages/44uk_characteristics.html. It worked really well and she didn't mind it at all. A baby pop up vest would probably work just as well.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kel said:


> Here is a picture of her tummy. We have to leave the bandage on until it falls off itself,whenever that may be. The cut isn't big at all...just over an inch, I would say.


Very tidy and a small wound. Flo's was about 3 inches. Hope she is doing OK. They soon recover.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think Lady might be able to handle taht one better.....now I will have to research, that company doesn't sell to Canada either... 
I don't have kids yet, waht is a baby pop up vest?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> I think Lady might be able to handle taht one better.....now I will have to research, that company doesn't sell to Canada either...
> I don't have kids yet, waht is a baby pop up vest?


I don't think they sell direct you buy from the vet. A baby bodysuit looks like this http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercar...r_1_17&nodeId=76095031&sr=1-17&qid=1300462372


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Aah bless her glad Chloe doing well. Good luck to Rufus!!  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Mandy thats great! thanks! we call them onesies over here lol. 
so I guess I could just cut a hole for her tail, and take her out of it for bathroom trips.
Thanks!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah poor Chloe hope she s ok and back to normal soon.
Are you aux fait with the vests now Amanda lol you must just call them something else?
Hope you're alright as well Lia thinking about little Rufie x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, the E collar is driving Chloe CRAZY! She has managed to get her jaw out of it a couple of times (very quickly too) and chewed on the bottom of it...and it isn't fun to get back on. Maybe it is too big but you think the clinic would know the right size. She hits at the collar,shakes her head, and whines  The thing about the E collar that never occured to me before (duh)...they can't use their paws to hold things in their mouth. My husband had to hold her chew stick for her. 

She obviously feels fine though, except for the collar, but she is SO bored. She obviously doesn't realise that she needs to take it easy. I don't want her to hurt herself or slow her recovery. 

Might have to try the baby onesie or something if this keeps up. I am just afraid that she would chew at that too and get to her incision.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

parapluie said:


> Aww poor dear. Glad to hear she's doing well other than the collar though. Rufus is on his way to get neutered now!


Good luck, Rufus


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Might have to try the baby onesie or something if this keeps up. I am just afraid that she would chew at that too and get to her incision.[/QUOTE]

There's my fellow Canadian calling it a onesie!  What do they call them in the USA???


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I know that the male neutering is not as big a deal as spaying, but when Dylan was done he hated the collar so I took it off when he was with me and I could monitor him to ensure that he wasn't bothering the wound. Whenever I couldn't monitor him I put it back on. It was a bit difficult because I couldn't take my eyes off him and if he walked away from me I had to keep calling him back. I think he thought I was getting very clingy! But it was worth it to give him a break from the collar. After a couple of days I realised that he wasn't interested in the wound and I was able to leave it off most of the time. So maybe with the "onesie" you could at least give her some time off the collar.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When Wilf was done I took the collar off but he felt so sorry for himself he didnt bother with it for first 24/36 hrs he hardly moved just sat and chewed toys \i had to carry him out for a wee . Might go to the shops tomorrow and ask for a onsie and see what the reaction is ... and then explain its for my dog lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHA OH KAREN!!! you crack me up!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad her surgery went well.  

About the e-collar, I cheated with 'Lo. She didn't wear one, she was always in my sight and didn't much care about her stitches. If Chloe would leave them alone, I'd take of the e-collar while your with her. If she did bug it, leashing her, putting on clothes or bandages around her middle would be my next try.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> There's my fellow Canadian calling it a onesie!  What do they call them in the USA???


Ah yes! A onesie! That's right here too. I was thinking... pop up vest? For a baby? Like a life preserver that expands or something? I was so confused!



wilfiboy said:


> When Wilf was done I took the collar off but he felt so sorry for himself he didnt bother with it for first 24/36 hrs he hardly moved just sat and chewed toys \i had to carry him out for a wee . Might go to the shops tomorrow and ask for a onsie and see what the reaction is ... and then explain its for my dog lol x


Aww poor Wilf ahaha little baby  Karen, let us know what kind of crazy looks you get in the shops!
Rufus is doing well everyone, thank you! He is NOT happy at all but he will get over it eventually haha. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

The medical pet shirt looks great, but we found the babyvest/onesie was enough to stop Maisie getting at her stitches. She was constantly licking and didn't like the collar but we found the babyvest a good solution (if a bit daft). 

Good luck!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> The medical pet shirt looks great, but we found the babyvest/onesie was enough to stop Maisie getting at her stitches. She was constantly licking and didn't like the collar but we found the babyvest a good solution (if a bit daft).
> 
> Good luck!


So they can't get to it with the vests/onesies? Couldn't they just lick/bite through the vest/onesie if they wanted to? I have no idea if she would lick the area if she didn't have the cone on but she does try and scratch it with her back paws. Hopefully she can't acually reach it that way.. She sure wants that cone off, though.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh love her ...... lots of cuddles for the brave little cockapoo


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Kel said:


> So they can't get to it with the vests/onesies? Couldn't they just lick/bite through the vest/onesie if they wanted to? I have no idea if she would lick the area if she didn't have the cone on but she does try and scratch it with her back paws. Hopefully she can't acually reach it that way.. She sure wants that cone off, though.


I had thought she would try to lick/bite through the vest but it was enough to discourage her, surprisingly. She did also try to stratch with one back leg but couldn't really get to it. I think she got used to having the vest on and couldn't remove it, so didn't try - she was happy with it on. 

You can either do up the poppers (cutting a whole for the tail!) or use a vest without poppers and gather the excess and tie up with an elastic band at the top (if that is sufficient to cover the wound). My vet showed me how to do this but I found it kept riding up and leaving the wound exposed.

Whatever works best. I did take it off for walks though - could imagine the comments if I left it on!!!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought I should do a final update to this thread. Chloe's cone finally came off on Sunday(after 10 days) and she was VERY happy about that  Her bandage/tape fell off on Monday, so now we can see what was underneath. Really not much to see! It was difficult getting a half decent picture, sorry. The incision site starts a bit above my finger. You can see that there is a bit of scab left near the top. I am not even sure if she had dissolvable stitches or glue but it all looks good now.
This picture was taken today, day 12.










I can't wait until later this week when she can have a much needed bath. Although all I can see in my backyard is snow, she came inside today and obviously had been eating and digging in dirt. 

Anyway, it was a long 10 days with the cone but we made it


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow - just 10 days, that has healed so well and so quickly. Flo had a much longer scar and I think it took at least 3/4 weeks before it was looking that good. I bet you're are well pleased that is over and done with


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH her tummy looks good...how lucky are you that you only had 10 days with the cone!!! we have a full 14 with regular stitches....I can't wait to give Lady a bath too...lol.
I am so glad she is all healed up well. her spots on her belly are very cute!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

The pictures were taken today, so the 12th day after surgery. 

Are you sticking with the cone for the whole time, Amanda? Technically, we weren't supposed to take off the cone on the 10th day unless the bandage was off but it was so close to falling off. She has tried to lick at the spot a few times and we have had to distract her from doing that. 

Oh, about the spots on her tummy. I was so worried when her little pink tummy started getting those brown spots and it wouldn't wipe off, haha. I didn't realise it was normal. I obviously know little about dogs. I won't even tell you about the time I emailed Chloe's breeder with pictures to ask her if she was SURE Chloe was a girl


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww she looks great! So happy things are about back to normal again


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel said:


> The pictures were taken today, so the 12th day after surgery.
> 
> Are you sticking with the cone for the whole time, Amanda? Technically, we weren't supposed to take off the cone on the 10th day unless the bandage was off but it was so close to falling off. She has tried to lick at the spot a few times and we have had to distract her from doing that.
> 
> Oh, about the spots on her tummy. I was so worried when her little pink tummy started getting those brown spots and it wouldn't wipe off, haha. I didn't realise it was normal. I obviously know little about dogs. I won't even tell you about the time I emailed Chloe's breeder with pictures to ask her if she was SURE Chloe was a girl


Yes we are sticking with the cone...lady is a licker big time!!!!!!!
and about the whole....is she really a girl thing....ME TOO!!!! I was so nurvous...lmao! wasn't sure for a long long time!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Yes we are sticking with the cone...lady is a licker big time!!!!!!!
> and about the whole....is she really a girl thing....ME TOO!!!! I was so nurvous...lmao! wasn't sure for a long long time!


Haha, that makes me feel better  I am sure the breeder thought I was crazy. After she reassured me that Chloe was a girl, I wrote her back to ask her to please pretend I had never asked.

The cone is a pain but at least you will know that it is almost healed by the time you take it off, so you won't have to worry so much if you catch her licking it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL I never asked anyone...I figured the vet would tell me if she wasn't...lol but even my brother in law asked....I had only ever had boy dogs.
It has been 10 days for lady today her incision doesn't look healed up to me...not that i am a vet or a pro by any means....so hoping on monday all will be fine...my girl needs a bath she is a lil smelly and still had some medicine in her hair...poor thing.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When I went to pick Mable the woman was on the phone .. she said there are 2 girls and a boy, with the markings i wanted, so left me to "look" and then choose .... they all looked the same so I had to wait for her tohave a look lol.
Glad you're getting there with Lady.. Mable is a bit icky too x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was just spayed yesterday and is now wearing a baby onesie (she weighs just under 5kg and a 3 to 6 month old baby size fits her well and it does up with three poppers and I just cut the middle ones out and this is the space for her tail).

She really is VERY tired! I collected her at 3.45pm yesterday and all she has done is sleep or just lie there! She has eaten a few small bits of chicken but isn't interested in food or going out. She looks a bit like she has over done the drugs and just looks spaced out bless her!! Am assuming she will start slowly coming round though from this afternoon as its now 24 hours since the op.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

ugh, i'm dreading this part. we adopted Cassie off craigslist, and she's almost 2, and not spayed. 

my boys are so rough, and cassie's so active... i can't imagine how the recovery time is going to be. ugh. we have to wait to get her spayed now, because it seems she's ready to go into heat now (so didn't want to deal with that either. ah well.) 

i'm glad i read this post. since i know i still have some onsies laying in a bag downstairs still. i'll try that too. 

for those of you who use the cone, how did you deal with them going in their crate? that seems like it would be rough.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

BTW, betty looks sooo cute in her onsie! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Betty looks SO cute! I hope she is feeling better today.

Shari, we didn't put Chloe in her kennel when she had the cone on. She slept on the couch and one of us stayed in the room with her. It was a LONG ten days  She went back to her kennel with no problem once the cone was off.


----------



## shari313 (Apr 8, 2011)

Kel said:


> Betty looks SO cute! I hope she is feeling better today.
> 
> Shari, we didn't put Chloe in her kennel when she had the cone on. She slept on the couch and one of us stayed in the room with her. It was a LONG ten days  She went back to her kennel with no problem once the cone was off.


aww. i bet it was long.  i'm so glad she's doing well.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Bless her, Betty does look cute in the onesie. Maisie wore one too and it was a great alternative to the cone.

I hope Betty is feel better now. Maisie is small like Betty and the vet told me the spaying operation hits the smaller dogs harder so you may find it takes a little bit longer till she is fully back to normal.

It took Maisie about a week. She did have a larger wound however as they corrected the belly button hernia at the same time.

She will be just fine, and its so much better not to have seasons to bother with.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She's slowly getting better now 3 days after the op. Had a bad night with her last night as she was sick twice and had a bit of an upset tummy (other end!!) too but today seems to be more lively and has voluntarily got out of her bed a couple of times!! She also barked a few times when she's heard things outside and never have I been to pleased to hear her bark!!

I think what's probably surprised me is that most people I know of either with dogs or via forums have said within 48 hours their dogs have been back to their usual selves whereas Betty is very much not back to normal as doesn't want to go out and is happy to just lie down!!

Fingers crossed she's on the mend now though and she has got a very neat scar!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we did the onesie with lady....watch out for the matts! her fur on her chest was so matted after, it took 2 hrs to get it all undone. 
I am sure betty will be back to her self in no time...Lady's tummy hair is finally starting to grow back!! 
I would say lady was almost 5 days to be back to normal...then it was us trying to keep her still...that sure was a feat!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well today is the 4th day after the op and eventually got her to go for a walk at last! So fingers crossed she's getting back on track!!

As for mats, I've never had any in Betty's fur and I only brush her about once a week, I think I've been lucky as she doesn't appear to have a coat that mats that easily luckily!

Glad Lady's tummy hair is growing back now!

X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad alls going well , i think Mable was quite for about a week but obviously makes the whole thing easier to handle. I had mable back to the vets a month after op she was licking the back of her scar tissue, underneath it the muscle appeared swollen and she had made an area red. The vet said her muscle was fine ..I had visions of them having to re-open and re - suture.. she just prescribed antibiotics for red area, a week later all fine, the vet queried wether she had a reaction to the internal stitches. I bet you're looking forward to being back to normal its a long, tedious process... take care x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty has had the all clear from the vets now and after being VERY quiet for 4 days, was totally back to normal after a week! Now, nearly two weeks on, you'd never know she'd even had an operation!!!!!! The vet did say to keep an eye on the bottom of the scar as she had internal stitches, this is where the last stitch is or omething so there is a little lump there and she may try and scratch that.

Was also told she could do with putting on up to half a kg as she is just under 5kg still. However as they say you need to reduce food by about 1/3 after spaying I'll just carry on as i am and see how she goes in a month when I go back to see the vet then.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!! Glad she is doing well....aww that little skinny minny....more treats for someone...lol. I am glad Betty is doing well!!!


----------



## martyall (May 18, 2011)

parapluie said:


> Aww poor dear. Glad to hear she's doing well other than the collar though. Rufus is on his way to get neutered now!


I'll be waiting for Rufus. But I love the pics. They are really awesome.


----------

